# My dwarf bunny is sick please help asap



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

PLEASE HELP.. sick dwarf rabbit- If this is not appropriate please remove. I have an 8 year old draft female bunny who appears to have stopped eating. Also looks like she is not drinking much either. Could be as long as 2-3 days. I did not notice at first as she does have a habit of picking the treat parts out of her food. Yesterday am I noticed that she had not eaten her carrot or her pellets. I didn't give her any more food as she needs to eat the pellets and not just what ...she wants out of the food but did start watching her. Last night when I went to feed she had not eaten any of her food, not even her timothy hay which she loves. She was also laying down which is unusual at feeding time. Now of course I am worried sick so I tried giving her some honeysuckles, she got up to smell them but would not eat them. I also tried rose leaves which she loves. No luck. She has no eye or nasal discharge and no diarrhea that I can tell as her butt is clean. Actually she looks good. Coat nice and clean, eyes bright, ect. I have no idea what could be wrong with her or what I can do to help. I could take her to the Vet and would if it looked like something that some antibiotics would take care of but from what I have read dwarfs usually don't live very long so I hate to stress her for nothing. She did allow me to pet her last night which is unusual as she will normally run to the back of the cage unless she is eating. I also noticed that she was grinding her teeth. She has done this before when trying to catcher for the grandkids but I am afraid it could be a sign of pain or maybe she just did not feel like being messed with. I worried about the teeth grinding so I checked on her many times during the night. I did not notice any more teeth grinding however she was not active and did not eat.
Does any one have any suggestions?? Could she be dying of old age or is there something I can do for her. Should I force her to drink to keep her hydrated? Any idea what is wrong with her. Should I take her to the Vet at her age?


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

When you are old and get sick, are you just going to lay in bed and die instead of go to the doctor " because your too old"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

You mentioned no diarrhea, which is good, but has she been pooping at all? Is it normal? 

I'm NOT a vet, so please take this with a grain of salt, since no one can diagnos an illness over the internet, but based on what you described, my first thought is that she might have gas or GI Stasis (similar to colic). The teeth grinding is a definite sign of discomfort. Is she sitting with her belly pressed to the ground? You could try dosing her with 1cc of Pediatric Simethicone (you can get it over the counter at pretty much any drug store or grocery store) every 3 hours - if it's gas, the simethicone will help break down the gas bubbles so she can pass them. A gentle tummy massage might also help.

I would recommend taking her to a vet, especially if this has been going on as long as 2-3 days like you mentioned it might have.

Does she get unlimited access to hay? It's important for bunnies (I have two) to be continually nibbling - much like horses. Rabbits' and horses' digestive systems are fairly similar, from what I understand. What have you been feeding her in terms of veggies? Diet may contribute to gas issues. 

It's always scary when a furbaby is in pain and we don't know how to fix it  One of my bunnies recently had a bout of gas; I was able to help him through it with the massages and the simethicone, and he's doing just fine now. 

Do a Google search for GI stasis in bunnies and you'll find a lot of good information (just be careful that you're getting info from reputable sites like rabbit.org)

Also, try searching for info at binkybunny.com. They have a really good forum. I'm no longer an active member there, but there are some REALLY awesome people there who can provide good advice. (You'll also get the same advice that I gave you about taking her to a vet).

Here's just one resource I found quickly: Gastro-Intestinal (GI) Problems: Gas and Stasis

Good luck! Sending positive vibes and prayers your way.  Please let keep us updated.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Guess that would depend. Sometimes quality of life makes a difference. It would sure beat the things I have seen relatives with cancer go through for nothing except more suffering. So far as my bunny I was hoping for some useful information until I could actually reach a Vet in our area that sees rabbits. Finally found one recommended by my Equine Vet but he is not in our area today. He will be in on Friday so for now I will be giving her yogurt, baby food, and pineapple juice( in case of hair ball) Also there would not have been any questions about taking her to the Vet if she had been hurt or had other symptoms such as respiratory which indicated some meds would help but at her age I sure don't plan on putting her through the stress of having surgery or even having to stay at the Vet. I would rather put her down. Also do you have any idea how hard it is to find a Vet that sees rabbits? After 10 calls this am finally found a Vet that will see a rabbit but not today. They advised to try baby food, yogurt, pineapple juice (in case of hair ball) via syringe. Also because of your rude comment I want to let you know that I lost my 33 yr old blind Appy with uveitis 2 years ago after 10 years of fighting to keep him comfortable, Vet visits and constant eye drops and other meds. Not to mention that last year we paid over $3000 for my dog who broke her leg in two places and had to have surgery to have screws and pins put in. I take care of my animals but sometimes age and quality of life is a factor. I would hope that someone would take that in to account for me.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That's quite a good age for a dwarf rabbit - they don't seem to live as long as some other breeds
Have you checked that her teeth don't need cutting - some need to have their teeth trimmed because they keep growing and interlock with each other making eating very difficult if not impossible
The flat faced breeds seem to suffer most with this - we found it was common in all the dwarf lops we had
This is a video explaining how but I would suggest you take your bunny to a vet if you don't have the experience yourself to do it
https://www.google.com/#q=clipping+a+rabbits+teeth


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Monkey, That you so much for your informative and supportive reply. She has an appt on Friday and they thought they same as you that it may be a GI problem so they gave me a plan. I have already been to the store and got what they suggested and now will take my lunch hour to go home and get her so I can begin the recommended treatment


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Monkey and Jaydee

Yes, she and my other bunny always have timothy hay, hard salt and mineral blocks and apple sticks to chew along with fresh veggies, grasses, fruit, ect.

I hope it is her teeth and I will check as soon as I get home. Afraid it is not as she has been eating fine until 2 days ago.

thank you so much for your advice and concern. It really means a lot.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you should take her to the vet and not wait or try to treat on your own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

8 is quite old for a rabbit in general. And dwarfs don't tend to live as long as some other breeds. You may want to talk to the vet about how long he thinks she has left in her... I don't want to be a downer, but it might just be her time... If she has stopped eating, maybe she has reached the end of her rope. 

I have owned many rabbits in my life, I absolutely LOVE them... I have only ever had ONE live longer than 8 years, and he lost complete use of his back legs and was peeing and pooping all over himself. I had to bathe him daily, and hold his hind end up so he could try and walk around. I should have let him go sooner, and I learned a valuable lesson with him. Its much better to let them go when they are ready than to drag on their life, when they have no quality of life left. He suffered because I was too selfish to let go. 

I am not saying this is the case with your bunny, but consider her age when you are processing all of this. Also, I would go to the vet now. Today.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, this isn't something that can wait. I have bunnies and the rule of thumb is if they don't eat in 12 hours, start to worry. If they don't eat in 24 you need a vet. Immediately. Bunnies are hardy little things, but they're also fragile, and the way it's going it doesn't sound like your bun can make it till Friday - ESPECIALLY if she's not eating. 

It does sound like GI stasis, like another user said. An impaction in the gut similar to horse colic. How long is her fur? Licking fur can collect in their stomach and cause an impaction. But let's face it - she's old. She's very old - do keep that in mind. I don't think you should wait for a vet appointment, I think she should be brought in today. 

All the best for you, I hope it goes well. Keep us updated


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

I have no choice but to wait for the Vet appt. This is the only Vet I could find that will see rabbits. Actually after calling just about everywhere I called my Equine Vet who told me about his guy. Apparently he travels to different clinics and will be in my area on Friday. I went home and got her and have started her on the recommended plan. She did pretty good with the baby food and yogurt ( actually cleaned her self off an licked up every bit) but did not like the pineapple juice. Giving her a break now and will try later to get more of the pineapple juice down. She seems weak so I don't know if she will make it until Friday unless this plan works. The good thing is no grinding of her teeth since that one time last night so hopefully she is not in pain. Guess it is either a GI issue or she is just shutting down due to age.. Prayers she will get better and not suffer. THANK YOU FOR ALL THE ADVICE AND SUPPORT. ANY MORE SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE WELCOMED


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh and I did massage her tummy as suggested. She does not appear to be bloated and I did not feel any masses/blockage but of course I have no idea what I am doing


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry for being rude, you did not mention once in your op that you couldn't find a vet, just said your not sure if you should take it. My daughter had two pet rats almost three years old. Both got tumors, my vet said wait to see if they died of old age before the tumors got bad. Well they didn't, and when it came down to it, I called 7 vets and none of them would actually treat them, I finally found one that didn't treat rats, but would put them to sleep for me, so thats the route I had to take.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

OUTOFTHELOOP
You are right. At the time of my first post I had not tried calling a Vet yet. Was hoping to get some advice ( such as should I take her) while waiting for offices to open. I am sorry about saying you were rude, I was stressed. If you would have said take her to the Vet I would have been okay with that but your comment hurt me at the time as my animals are my life and I do try my best to do right by them. No hard feeling here and I hope you understand. 

As many of you predicted.. She did not make it. 

I went home and got her and tried all the things the Vet office told me to do. She seemed to perk up after the baby colic med,baby food and water but when I tried again in the pm she would not take anything. Also she had not peed or pooped the whole day even after the food and water. I called back the Vet's office and told them it was an emergency but they only see rabbits when Dr. Blaze is in. I spent all day doing research on the internet for causes and treatment of GI problems. She has always been provided with the right food, clean water, exercise, hay and nothing that she should not have eaten so I guess it was some underlying disease. Also found out that they give up a lot of times because of pain. By that evening she was grinding her teeth again so she was suffering. The internet Vet said banamine was okay to give rabbits but I could find nothing on the amount. Hubby tried to figure based on what we give the horses for colic but it was such a tiny amount I had no way to actually measure. Called a friend and decided to give her the tinest amount possible. Gave her a kiss and prayed that God would take away her pain in the way he saw fit. Unfortunately she passed that night. I will miss her but I know her buddy will miss her even more. I am sad and a bit angry. Had no idea that rabbits are exotic animals and it is so hard to find a Vet.. especially when they can go downhill so fast. 
I really want to thank everyone for their suggestions and support during a very difficult time.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I am sorry!  Losing a friend is never easy.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

No hard feelings. I never knew how much those stinky rats meant to me until I dropped them off at the vets. I had to take them to the pet smart vet of all places, them walked around the store crying like a baby. I was angry as well at the fact that not one vet could treat a measly little rat. I had gotten to the point of googling how to put a rat to sleep but couldn't bring myself to do it. I am thankful they would put them to sleep, but it still angers me to this day when I think about all the phone calls and searching I had to do to get some help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So sorry the little one died - my children had rabbits, hamsters and guinea pigs and I loved them all like the silly fool I am - and cried when we buried them so nothing to feel ashamed of - caring is good.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

My condolences on the loss of your dwarf bunny. I'm sure it had a very good life while it was with you. Sometimes, it is just time for them to pass on.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Ooooh, I'm sorry :c So hard to lose an animal, whether it be a horse or a bunny. 

Always a good idea to scout out vet offices even when you don't need one just in case one day you do. Rabbit vets are for whatever reason not common. So sorry you had to find out the hard way


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sorry she didn't make it ): so sad... You did all you could.


----------

